# Mounted my Brinkmann Vertical



## luv2camp35 (Jun 30, 2008)

One of the major dislikes I had about the Brinkman Vertical is how low it sits.  To do any wood chunk/meat checking you had to dang near get on your knees.  I have no problem getting down...gravity works with me...getting up...that is a different story!!!!


As I was loading our stuff in TN up for the move to FL, I was just about to throw my old Brinkmann propane grill away.  This is the one I had already removed the side burner from.  As I was looking at it I had a thought.  And this is my thought with a picture.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








And the reason I could throw my old propane away was I now have a "summer kitchen".



And if I get too hot while grilling/smoking...I just turn around and hop in this.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice job on the Brinkman. Great lookin' digs my friend.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

Very Nice!!! Where did you move in florida. Have you checked that pond in the back for Lg. mouth bass yet?


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jun 30, 2008)

We moved to Palm Coast which is south of St. Augustine and north of Daytona. We got so fed up with the tourist traffic in TN. Now we are out of the traffic but can do either the touristy stuff in Daytona or site-seeing in St. Augustine.

We are 1 mile straightline from the beach. It is a 6.1 mile drive to Flagler Beach pier.

I have not tried any fishing yet....and doubt I will in this pond. We spotted a gator in it Wednesday morning and again on Thursday. There is too much brush on the edges of this one. There are some ponds in the neighborhood that have "sea walls" that are better to fish from.

Right now I am sitting on the lanai smelling the smoke from a rack of ribs and a chicken. Just finished preparing my ABT's (first attempt) and will be putting those on when I take the yardbird out.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats a great area!!! My best friends in-laws live there and he was also married there. Its a great area. The fishing is pretty good as well.


----------



## daddio (Jun 30, 2008)

very nice!!!!!!! i like that whole setup alot....so.....when we cooking out??? lol


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to Florida!  

The pool is handy to have nearby for when you step on those hot coals barefoot.........or so I have heard


----------



## teeotee (Jun 30, 2008)

Messing around with hot coals when bare foot ?????? Whadda ya thinkin ??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd never do that ..... now sandals maybe ... them lil sparks that drop outta the chimney when dumping the coals in, they hurt too, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!!

Very nice looking place you have there Luv2 camp!!! Good use of the old grill parts, definitely more back friendly !!


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

Man, that is just the way we roll in FLA. LOL

When you are going right from pool to smoker, you don't stop to put on shoes.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

I hardly wear shoes. I am much happier in sandles or just plain barefoot... Work is pretty much the only time I might wear them.
I have enjoyed a few coals on top of the foot...


----------



## teeotee (Jun 30, 2008)

This time of year as soon as i'm home i'm into sandals, shorts and a t-shirt. It gets real steamy here during the summer, not as bad as there but humidity will get into the 80 % regularly. Plus our old farmhouse don't have a/c ................. yet!!!

One time i was relaxing in my chair, slipped off the sandals, just watching the smoke roll. The next chimney was ready to dump in. Forgot to put shoes back on ........ holy *#@* them coals are hot when you step on them. Didn't have a pool handy but did have a beer in the cooler i hadn't opened ... that worked for a while


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

Last smoke I had the small coals falling onto my bare foot as I got ready to dump them into the smoker. I let them rest there for a second before shaking them off.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jun 30, 2008)

I converted my charcoal Brinkmann to propane so I don't have to worry about burns unless I drop my chip pan.

I am getting much better with my "FLA wardrobe".  One of the first tips from a new neighbor was "no shoes, no collar, shorts only and a belt only when you are going to church." 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We took up official residence here on June 1 and we love it so far.  The pool area is totally screened so we can sit out at any time and not have to worry about bugs.  We are close enough to the ocean where we get an almost constant breeze but we don't have to worry about sand.

Wait a minute..this may bring more "Yankee's" down!!!!  We HATE it here!!!  Too much traffic...too many bugs...alligators all over....state income tax of 75%....gas is $10/gallon.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## luv2camp35 (Jun 30, 2008)

to keep the Yanks out....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wicked afternoon thunderstorms.

And that one ain't no lie.  We have one blowing over now that just made me shut down the smoker and finish in the oven.  It is raining sideways and from every direction. We will probably get a couple of inches of rain in 10 minutes.

Air temp dropped from 92 degrees to 70 in a matter of minutes.

Gotta love the FL weather.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

It is summertime!


----------



## carnuba (Jul 1, 2008)

obvoius brag post about having a pond outside the house

j/k 

nice diggs


----------



## phreak (Jul 8, 2008)

Love what you did with the smoker, especially after I knelt down onto a hot coal last weekend and now have a quarter sized 3rd degree burn on my knee...Gonna have to keep on eye on craigslist free section for an old grill.

I love this site.


----------



## daboys (Jul 8, 2008)

For a min. there I thought you were talking about Iowa.


----------



## linbru (Jul 8, 2008)

Spent my summers when I was growing up at my grandpa's north of Ormond Beach so I agree with the official dress of FL. I have to say that living there you feel you are either retired or on vacation all the time.  I loved the cool breezy nights  but the fishing was always the best part about my summers.  Of course that was back in the late 50's then all of the 60's and on into the early 70's.  Didn't have a pool but we were just walking distance from the ocean.  I am now 60 and the big mistake was staying here in IL.  

Grilling the catch of the day was always tops - wish we had a rig like you have back then.  Nice setup!!!


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 9, 2008)

This mod has worked out so much better than I had anticipated.  

Now that the burner is at a comfortable level I can now use it as a side burner as needed.  I used it the other day to preburn my wood chunks for a quick smoke of ABT's.

I have used the smoker a couple of times since mounting it and both times have had to move it under the covered area due to thunderstorms.  Much safer to roll than to try and pick it up to move it.

Phreak....I can not imagine just how painful that burn on your knee was (and probably still is). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bruce...we are close to Flagler Beach...and it probably looks the same today that it did when you lived down here.


----------

